# The History of the English Alphabet



## longknife (Jan 23, 2019)

As an author, I’m always interested in things about the English language. It took me six months studying German before I fully understood English grammar and why so many words sound alike but are spelled different with different meanings.

While this does not come up with all the answers, it shows the growth from ancient Runes to our current alphabet.

I do remember studying Middle German with the 4th alphabet in it.

If you want the raw link, here it is: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/p...-9ymGjM1gcIR2Ja53plVBZhhn9ys9APz8=w663-h498-p


----------



## Jackson (Jan 23, 2019)

very intreting.  thank you for posting this.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 23, 2019)

Jackson said:


> very intreting.  thank you for posting this.


"interesting"  I wasn't able to edit.


----------

